# River Rats wed nighters



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone hear when its going to start this year. "J"


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

april 14th 5-dark $20/100% payback


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry should of looked a little further then I did Thanks Procraft


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its alright, are you fishin this wed?


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey procraft don't know yet, clutch went out in the truck so needless to say the boat still sits in storage, truck won't be up and running untill the 25 so that backs everything else up. So the Triton won't be out untill sometime in early May. "J"


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck wed night man hope they bite for you and your dad.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks corey, get on aol later


----------

